

Chinese spies put chips in US planes - mrcode925
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/World/Chinese-spies-put-chips-in-US-planes/articleshow/4412075.cms

======
Tangurena
How is this story different from the printer virus story that went around back
in the early 90s?

[http://vmyths.com/hoax.cfm_id=123&page=3](http://vmyths.com/hoax.cfm_id=123&page=3)

